# Christmas gifts



## maxim (Dec 23, 2011)

I got this nice Iwasaki Kamisori for my self:








What do you guys get yourself for Christmas ??


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 23, 2011)

A new circuit board, delrin bolt, and ceramic barrel for my paintball marker.


----------



## Mingooch (Dec 23, 2011)

I just bought myself a knife, shocking I know, in BST. Happy Xmas to me.


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 23, 2011)

A new knife and I'm also buying a new PC after Christmas to replace my 6 year old current one which is on its last legs


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 23, 2011)

Koa, curly and quilted maple, redwood burl, ironwood, and cocobolo burl. And a pair of pants.

Stefan


----------



## mc2442 (Dec 23, 2011)

Laptop and a petty.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Dec 23, 2011)

1/4 of a cow, a few spices including some fleur de sel, and a couple of video games. A knife may be on tap from the in laws.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 23, 2011)

A BoardSmith board and an Ealy spoon. There are two of each under the tree -- my wife gets first pick, and I get the leftovers


----------



## ejd53 (Dec 23, 2011)

I got JPizzle's DT ITK Western-black lacewood, my wife's Christmas present to me. I wonder what my birthday present will be (yes, my birthday is Christmas day):wink:


----------



## cnochef (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a Delbert Ealy 240mm AEB-L western gyuto on the way, can't wait!

I want to get on the list for a Marko T knife and saya after Christmas, I'm thinking perhaps a 240 sujihiki with unstabilized koa handle.


----------



## SeanRogerPierce (Dec 28, 2011)

Just got my x-mas present out of customs. Yipeeee! My long desired Carter Neck Knife. Desert Ironwood, White #1.











And here you can see the lamination. I thinks that will look quite nice over time with a growing patina.


----------



## echerub (Dec 28, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> A new circuit board, delrin bolt, and ceramic barrel for my paintball marker.



Man, I used to hear those terms on a daily basis  I'm seriously old-school and still stick with my all-brass Palmers gear. No batteries needed or wanted here since I don't play in speedball tournaments. Speedball fields are perfectly fun with what I got - even if I'm using pump  I only get to play once or twice a year now - it's a good thing I get to use nice cooking knives a helluva lot more often!


----------



## Miles (Jan 3, 2012)

New KA Pro 600 stand mixer.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 3, 2012)

Miles said:


> New KA Pro 600 stand mixer.



A word of warning on this one--if you make bread, do NOT believe the manual as far as its rated capacity. I went through 2 of these mixers making double batches of bread that were well within the specified capacity of the machine. The first was replaced under warranty; the second is sitting in a closet waiting for me to replace the gearbox.


----------



## Peco (Jan 4, 2012)

SeanRogerPierce said:


> Just got my x-mas present out of customs. Yipeeee! My long desired Carter Neck Knife. Desert Ironwood, White #1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice catch, congrats


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 4, 2012)

echerub said:


> Man, I used to hear those terms on a daily basis  I'm seriously old-school and still stick with my all-brass Palmers gear. No batteries needed or wanted here since I don't play in speedball tournaments. Speedball fields are perfectly fun with what I got - even if I'm using pump  I only get to play once or twice a year now - it's a good thing I get to use nice cooking knives a helluva lot more often!



LOL yeah it's an e-99! the old one! I only play wooded games, so it's more a matter of just making the marker I have work. I just got the parts in it, and it's got about a 12in spread on the shot pattern--the recoil is down so low it's not even noticeable. Hoping my headcold clears up so I can take some dudes out on Saturday!


----------



## SeanRogerPierce (Jan 4, 2012)

Peco said:


> Nice catch, congrats



Thanks. Just an amazing knife. At first I thought it's a bit small for my hands, but it fits just perfect.


----------

